

Is computer gaming really sport? - dazbradbury
http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zygq2hv

======
simplexion
"An activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or
team competes against another or others for entertainment." Definition of
sport says yes... yes it is.

~~~
stephenr
Physical exertion? How big is that bag of Doritos you're munching on?

~~~
krapp
Hey man, sore thumbs are no joke.

~~~
SimplyUseless
and eyes hurts after looking for my targets. Isn't it like Archery sports.

